# Question about the June Rocky fork event



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Since it will be June and the waters will have warmed up will the carp still be in the shallows?..The reason I ask is I dont have any long distance carping tackle to reach the deeper water.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

They will still be in this area Jack. The carp usually are not done spawning by then anyways. In fact, I believe we will be hitting them just right!! CATKING


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree with 'King, plus after the spawn most of the carp will hang in the area to put the weight lost from spawn back on.....i think the carp stay shallow all summer to feed and only go to the deeper water if a bad cold front comes through..but i dont think they go real deep until winter.

In summer they come in very close to the bank to feed under the cover of darkness and feel the June outting will produce most of the good fish during the night time hours.IMO

See ya all there.

Scott


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack,

Thats my problem too. Im not real sure rods I need, but im going to try & do more carping so I guess I need a "couple" (which usually means more than 4) carp outfits.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan, just use your st croix catfish rods, spool your reels with 40-lb test and your set!..LOL!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I know in other states abu 6500's are popular carp reels(mostly paylakes).
Bob B. has a great combo that is made up of a 6500 carpmaster reel and 11' Cabelas predator(casting model)..its a GREAT combo and you can reach out there too.
I say any rod can be used for carp...but the best ones are long and have a nice light tip action , just stay away from those HEAVY broom stick rods(most surf rods)...doesnt make for much fun fighting carp with.

Scott


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack...distance should not be a problem...it's not til the water goes over 75* that the bigger fish move into the deeper water during the day....thermocline, if there is one, in the deeper sections of the lake. Even some of them still move into the shallows at night to feed. Should be a great time to fish it...looking forward to finally meeting ya.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Scott....really liking that combo more and more...now have 3 of em (I hear ya Melon  )....caught most of my DC fish on it, including the 27 lb.  and that's all I used last night at Buckeye Lake.


----------

